# TV Program Segment On Fibromyalgia To Be Aired Sat, June 11 In The AM



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Posted to Co-Cure, in case anyone wants to watch:*******************************************************A segment on Fibromyalgia will be aired on "Walgreen's Health Corner" this Saturday morning, June 11 at 11:30 AM CT on WGN(Chicago). In my area (ET) this is Superstation WGN and the show will be aired in the afternoon at12:30 PM. If you get WGN, maybe you can find a page to look up your city and the schedule of Health Corner.See http://www.walgreens.com/library/whctv/default.jsp for information onthe segment.


----------

